# Lionel Barrymore "Hallowe'en: A Musical Fantasy" (MGM, 10-A, 78 RPM, 1947)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:


https://app.box.com/s/j1xss3a3ri9nkhdo7d4pqstcvjoansid


MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:


http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/lionel-barrymore-halloween-musical.html*


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Dave, just wanted to say thanks for the multitude of albums you have posted. There are a lot of us out here downloading them that haven't taken the time to thank you, with me at the top of the list. Thanks very much for your time and effort, and even if we don't thank you every time, if we're downloading it, we are appreciating it!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're all welcome. I know this is the only way most of these recordings will ever be heard again.


----------

